# Ridin Journal



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh theres a specific forum for them, it's called member journals, under general horse discussion.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Brandon, that's awesome! I'm glad you had a good ride! Keep us posted!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Lol i am havin doubts about ridin T next week.. affraid she might get me back for switchin on her :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry. It sounds great and all, but ask a mod to move it to the member journals.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Brandon, I moved your topic to the member journals.

I'm glad that your lessons are going really well. And the bond you and T have is just amazing. I think she'll be glad to have you back on board next Saturday, so don't worry :wink: 

Are your Horsemanship lessons with T also?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

I am not sure if i am workin with her tuesday or not, but i'll will know tomorrow and i'll let you guys know what happens


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i hope you have tons of fun! keep us posted


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

OK guys, saturdays ride was just a tad different. One thing that she had us do is close our eyes and she would direct us where we would go... IT WAS SOOO WIERD, i felt dizzy and lol i didnt know where i was in the arena.. it was awsome tho because i could really feel how the horse moved.. it was nice.. 

Well i rode T again and yet again she gave me trouble, lol i like her trot but idk, she is just a booger every time i ride her. Well then we just kinda kept practicin, and we did a couple Vaulte Crossfire.. then we went trail ridin because the wind was just freezin and blowin hard..

AND!!! my instructors told me that they want us to be apart of a parade on April 19 in Guthrie, which is freakin AWSOME.. i hope i can go to it, gotta see if my work will let me off.

Well thats it for now, more too come very soon.!


----------

